# pot hole fix are front ends that tight



## speedydog5 (Dec 7, 2009)

I am purcasing a 06 from a friend with 18 k on it she hit a pot hole and bent front right rim getting that fixed but she drove car for a while and inner tire is wore out pretty good (need a new one) but i noticed it is actually hitting fender well a little when it turns are these front end and tires that close i,m hoping i need just a alignment and nothing bent ??? new to forum and the GTO


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Speedydog5 Check out HPP's Mar 2010 Tech on page 78. If anything needs replaced this is what you need to go too. Welcome to the forum! Les


----------



## speedydog5 (Dec 7, 2009)

FNG69 said:


> Speedydog5 Check out HPP's Mar 2010 Tech on page 78. If anything needs replaced this is what you need to go too. Welcome to the forum! Les


what is HPP a magazine


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

This may be the same article Les is talking about;

Pontiac Suspension Kits - High Performance Pontiac Magazine


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Make sure you check the strut bushing.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Better hope it isn't a wheel bearing as they are common to fail from impact. They are almost $500 from GM. I bought the aftermarket one for $100 and it sucks. Its worth the extra money to do that right if its the case.

If not, read up on the forum about bushings failing as they are common. You may be a little more damage then that, but it sounds to be simple stuff.

And enjoy your new toy!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

05GTO said:


> This may be the same article Les is talking about;
> 
> Pontiac Suspension Kits - High Performance Pontiac Magazine


Decent article but they forgot Energy Suspension and Super Pro


----------

